# The NILE MONSTER



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool fish, what is it? what other fish do you have?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Take a guess.









Here's an adult:


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

holy f*ck. that would be sweet but theres noway your gonna raise him to be that big.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

I also have a Mandarin Perch, a Goslinia Catfish, a Mbu Puffer, a Silver Arowana and some cool new fishes coming next week.









With the exception of the pictured fish, the Mandarin Perch and the new fishes that'll be coming in next week, all the fishes will be going to new homes very soon.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

malicious1 said:


> holy f*ck. that would be sweet but theres noway your gonna raise him to be that big.
> [snapback]1170196[/snapback]​


BBQ.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

lol what are you plannin to do invite all of pfury


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads a true monster fish(nile perch)....how big of a tank do you have him in..great pickup aswell on the gasolina catfish...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

waspride said:


> What is it?
> [snapback]1170263[/snapback]​


It's a Nile perch and they get HUGE









If you can give it the proper care you will have an amazing monsterfish swimming in your tank







He looks great already


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool fish


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn hope u got a pool to put him in as an adult.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

They grow extremely slow in aquariums, especially once they hit 12" or so.

To take one to grow to the size shown of the adult will take me years and years and years. And lots of food.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I wonder how old the adult one is in that pic,but very nice fish


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> Take a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like Brett Favre and two of his recievers holding that beast.


----------

